
'A Sort of Everyday Struggle' - stablemap
https://www.thecrimson.com/article/2017/10/20/everyday-struggle-women-math/
======
DrScump
Including the subtitle helps:

"Women in Harvard's math department report a bevy of inequalities—from a
discouraging absence of female faculty to a culture of "math bro"
condescension."

